# VERY RARE Old School Rockford Fosgate PRO AX 500XP Four 4 Channel Amp Amplifier



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for auction 

Very RARE Old School Rockford Fosgate Pro AX 500XP Four 4 Channel Amp Amplifier | eBay


----------

